# Intrauterine bolus



## RemudaOne (Feb 17, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that after having to push a lamb back in and reposition it on my first lambing, I had to treat aggressively with Pen G due to infection (I was in and out of her several times). A friend of mine mentioned to me that he boluses his cows when he has to go into them. So I ordered the boluses. On Valentines day, I had to go into another ewe. I went ahead and used one of the boluses and so far there's no sign of infection and the ewe is doing very well. She may not have gotten one anyway, but they are inexpensive and since the ewe is wide open from birthing anyway, it was very easy to place. 

After fighting the infection in the first ewe, if I can preempt that with a bolus I will. I got them from Jeffers. Of course, I hope I never have to use one again, lol but how likely is that


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope the bolus helped.  Another tip that's hard to remember in the heat of the moment, but also very important, is to wash the ewe's backside really well with warm water and betadine scrub, and also to scrub your hand/arm really well.  Hope you don't have to go in any more, and that all the other ewes (and lambs) decide to cooperate!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 18, 2012)

We are several hours from a vet, or store, so I had to use one of the infusions you put in a cow's teat when you dry them up. I can't remember where I read you can do that, but she was hunching her back still a week after I pulled the lamb, and had a bit of discharge. I also gave her a shot of ABX but it seemed to clear up. Good to know just in case its all that's available! I will be buying some UB;s from Jeffer's for next time though!


----------

